# Decline Press for Females??



## Trauma RN (Dec 26, 2013)

I was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on this. I never, ok let me rephrase that, ok maybe a few times.....did decline bench press or decline DB...it felt kind of weird, but the bottom of my chest got a good pump...LOL

Last week I saw a woman doing these and was kind of surprised...

Any thoughts on this???


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 26, 2013)

I personally don't do decline bench presses. There are much better lifts to be doing with my time in the gym


----------



## stonetag (Dec 27, 2013)

Trauma RN said:


> I was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on this. I never, ok let me rephrase that, ok maybe a few times.....did decline bench press or decline DB...it felt kind of weird, but the bottom of my chest got a good pump...LOL
> 
> Last week I saw a woman doing these and was kind of surprised...
> 
> Any thoughts on this???


If you are looking for overall chest mass then I believe DC press should be included in your routine. For a harder, and just more sculpted chest then just cable flys with pullies at lowest setting and dumbbell flys on dc bench both with a huge contraction at top.


----------



## Milo (Dec 27, 2013)

IMO, for proper chest development you need to work all planes of the chest. This goes from upright dips all the way to military press (which is of course mainly a shoulder exercise but also works the chest). So with this in mind, yes I do think everyone should include decline press into their routine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2013)

i like dips alot for lower chest...but i do decline bench too


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2013)

I see no problem with females doing decline. Go for it! Let's tear some shit up!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 27, 2013)

I think that decline press is more of a functional movement than a bodybuilding movement.


----------



## Milo (Dec 27, 2013)

joliver said:


> I think that decline press is more of a functional movement than a bodybuilding movement.


Could you explain your reasoning behind this?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 27, 2013)

I used to do both bar an DB decline's all the time...I like them and I'm not sure exactly what they did for me but kept doing them


----------



## Joliver (Dec 28, 2013)

Milo said:


> Could you explain your reasoning behind this?



From my experience, I have learned more about my bench touch points, fine tuning my bench shirt, tricep power/activation during pressing, and minimizing shoulder rotation during a press with the decline as a powerlifter than I ever gained (from an aesthetic standpoint) from it as a bodybuilder.  

I think as a bodybuilder, decline bench was probably more of a "change of pace" movement for me.  Dips and dumbbells seemed to elicit better results for me.  

But then again, I was a crappy BBer...and probably an even worse PLer, so I would take what I say with a grain of salt...or maybe a few grains...


----------

